
A Renowned Japanese Architect Reimagines the Lego - curtis
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2016/02/05/tsumiki_from_kengo_kuma_are_an_angular_wooden_japanese_answer_to_legos.html
======
dalke
While Lego is by far the best known building toy, which make the headline an
appropriate attention grabber, I'm going to regard it more as reimagined
Lincoln Logs.

